# Caveman T-bone steak



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody try this method yet?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All the time. Good stuff.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know people who have done this, I haven't. I have run my egg up to 900 degrees and flash seared my steaks. Pretty much the same effect.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhh I get my egg up to 650-750 and that's good enough....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've tried it twice, it's great but i still prefer the normal sear or reverse sear method ,cough may have something to do with flip flops and a small white hot ember cough!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like his style


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've done them that way once or twice.
I prefer them Reversed and well seared in a smoking cast iron skillet.

No matter what though, I want some actual charring on my steak for some crunchy/chewy goodness.

But in the end, if someone is BBQing steak and they keep it below Medium, I'll be there holding a plate.


----------

